# dinner for 100 women



## celeste (Jan 1, 2002)

I need a recipe for an entree I've been asked to help out with. They want something that is elegant, but inexpensive.  I need to feed about 100 women and I am having volunteers help with the cooking. Anybody out there have something that fits the bill? It has to be something an average cook can make or my name with be mud.

Thank you!!

Celeste


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Just a couple questions.

Is it a Lunch,Brunch, Dinner?
What is your budget?

Inexpensive, But elegant you had said.

50 Cents per head, $1.00 ?
This may help us help you 
cc


----------



## celeste (Jan 1, 2002)

Sorry. It's for a dinner, but I have no idea at this point what the budget will be. Just to give you an idea, they usually have ham, scalloped potatoes, green salad, and a roll. It isn't going to be extravagant. But this year they wanted to try something a little more fun and elegant--I doubt very much if the budget will be more fun and elegant.  

Thank you!!!

Celeste


----------



## roon (Jan 9, 2002)

And you're responsible for the entree only, right?

Hmmmm...let me get back to you on this. When do you need an answer? (I know "as soon as possible!" is best, but what kind of time frame are you looking at?)


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Vegetarian lasagna
spinach and ricotta cannolini
Chicken parmesan, garlic bread, Italian salad 
Super salad with a really rich chocolate dessert and good bread
Chicken pot pie with puff topping......make your filling and pre cook your puff pastry and top servings with the puff.
Enchiladas....I'd do a creamy chicken

for a cheap entree for large groups I made risotto.....it takes alittle finese though.


----------



## celeste (Jan 1, 2002)

The dinner isn't until March, but they are going to want my ideas way before that. I am only responsible for the entree (thank heavens!) but I will have to work with the other people to complete the meal. Those are great ideas Shroomgirl...any more?

Thank you!

Celeste


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

Spanish Cocidos, French cassoulet - i.e bean/chick pea stews with plenty of spices and sausage. hearty, flavoursome, cheap!


----------



## roon (Jan 9, 2002)

I thought of potpies, but wanted something more creative to list- then I saw shroomgirl's post! She beat me to it. But I actually like her suggestion, the creamy enchiladas. They're simple, cheap, and yet they're a really yummy, different take on the standard enchilada.


----------



## celeste (Jan 1, 2002)

I got the call last night. AAAAARGGHHH!! I think they liked the lasagna idea best...I think I might be able to talk them into spinach lasagna to make it a little more "elegant". However, if you all come up with some more ideas...I still have time to change their minds. 

Thanks for all suggestions past and present. 

Celeste


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Don't limit yourself to spinach. I make a veg lasagna with pre-roasted eggplant, mushroom, browned onions and ... I forget now... Lots of basil and some garlic in the ricotta mix. Very flavourful!


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Throw in some shredded carrots to the veg. mix, too - they're pretty and colorful. Instead of a plain bechamel sauce, ramp it up with a veloute, or do something like a roasted garlic bechamel.


----------

